# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Two Oracle clients at the same time?

## Hallstatt

Folks, I have a Windows XP machine that runs a system using ORACLE 9.2.0 database with its corresponding client. Now I have installed a software that needs at least 10g client and will use the same ORACLE 9.2.0 database. The system installed isn't certified for 10g. My question is: can I install 10g client without uninstalling 9.2 client? Can 10g client be used by the new software to read and update the 9.2 database?

----------


## skhanal

Yes, you will install them in separate oracle home. The application needs to use proper path to run correct Oracle client.

----------

